# Dust collector for DW618/K



## Tim Signs (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to routing, just bought a DeWalt 618 fixed base router. I am trying to hand rout signs with this and having trouble seeing my pattern as I work. I just found out that DeWalt is not making a vacuum adapter for this model. Looking for an after market manufacture for parts over looked like this or any tips on how to get around this problem? 
Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tim, save yourself a lot of grief and get a plunge base for your router. Plunge routing is much easier for sign making and the through the column dust collection works very well.


----------



## Tim Signs (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi Mike,
Thanks for the advice but, I didn’t want the extra weight of the plunge base, thought it would be that much harder to control. Last week I built my own vacuum adaptor. I used a block of pine with two wood dowels, a plastic floor vacuum attachment cut and shaped to fit the router base held in place with Velcro. Used it over the weekend and it worked just fine. I do need to buy a longer and more flexible hose, any advice where to look?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tim, I am sure you have seen me mention Bosch vacuum hoses. Very supple, durable and long enough to let you move around the shop. Festool hoses are of similar construction... they just cost a whole lot more.


----------

